# Bison



## Expeditioner

Has anybody considered raising bison as a food source? My group is looking into purchasing 6 calves and a mature bull and two mature females. We have 376 acres so space for foraging is not a problem.


----------



## Canadian

I've eaten it. Tastes really good. I'd go for it.


----------



## The_Blob

Bison will grow larger & be much more aggresive than traditional cows/steers. Bison meat is leaner than beef, but idk how much is because of genetics & how much is dietary ie. primarily grazing as opposed to eating 'animal feed', there are many bison farms with websites full of information out there like Whitefeather Farms (local for me  )

good luck to you :2thumb:


----------



## Jason

Bison are supposed to be VERY aggressive. As someone who's been around cows for all of my 33 years, I would not want to mess with them, but that's just my opinion. If you choose to do so, congrats to you, but remember, if you raise your own beef you can control what they eat.


----------



## Expeditioner

Jason said:


> Bison are supposed to be VERY aggressive. As someone who's been around cows for all of my 33 years, I would not want to mess with them, but that's just my opinion. If you choose to do so, congrats to you, but remember, if you raise your own beef you can control what they eat.


Not worried about the aggression. Any animal can be dangerous if not treated with respect. A good friend of mine from college raises bison (you may have heard of his father.....his dad started CNN and is quite fond of bison)


----------



## Jason

I'd say go for it then. That would be my only concern.


----------



## sailaway

I've eaten Bison from the herd at Philmont Scout Ranch. The Meat was leaner and also tasted slightly sweeter.(probably the A1 Sause) It was also kind of stringy. I was told Bison are more aggressive because they don't have very good vision.


----------



## Jason

You know what, I just remembered something. My brother went to college at Edinboro U in NWPA. There's a big buffalo ranch up there somewhere that my mom used to stop at when she ran him up to school. It probably wouldn't be too far away for you NE Ohioans if you all wanted to try it. No idea the name of the place or what town it's in. Sorry I can't be more specific.


----------



## sailaway

Cabelas has a 1/2# bison burger on their menu if you wanted to try one. I go by the outlet mall in the Edinburough U. neighborhood, haven't seen that place yet but will start looking.


----------



## Jason

Next time I talk to either brother or mom I'll ask.


----------



## doc66

Bison require more grazing land than beef and pound for pound, you get a better return on cattle. It is good meat, but in the long run, the cattle are better for raising beef. I have a friend who ranches in Wyoming and he has an entire list of reason why the bison is a stupid choice to make when raising food.


----------

